# IMAC G5 PPC



## Metalimass (25 Février 2012)

Bonsoir, j'ai réussi à changer deux condensateurs sur la carte mère de mon Imac, mais problème en remontant le tout j'ai cassé un petit connecteur dans lequel il y a 6 fils noirs qui qui ont une sorte de petite fiche et qui se clipse sur 6 petits connecteurs ma question est la suivante : Est ce que le branchement de ces fils à un ordre bien précis ou non ? quand vous êtes face à l'Imac ouvert ces fils se trouvent à droite au milieu juste en dessous du dd et à côté de la petite prise qui va au dd.


----------



## Sly54 (25 Février 2012)

Je pense qu'une photo aiderait bien ceux qui auront la capacité à te répondre


----------



## Metalimass (25 Février 2012)

Oui d'accord avec toi, j'en ferais demain matin pour qu'elle soit claire et j'espère arriver à la poster.Car depuis cette semaine je suis sur un HP avec windows XP mais quelle usine à gaz tout du moins pour moi. Vivement le mac.


----------



## Metalimass (4 Mars 2012)

voici interieur du mac et il s'agit de la tresse de 6 fils noirs à droite, qui sort du bloc rectangulaire gris à droite face à l'image.Ma question est ce que ces fils ont un ordre de branchement bien précis et si oui comment faire pour les repérer.


----------



## -oldmac- (4 Mars 2012)

Salut, oui il y a un ordre de branchement ! C'est l'inverter de l'écran l'iMac peut fonctionner sans (du moins sans rétroéclairage de sa dalle ! )

Si tu a la patience d'attendre une semaine je pourrais regarder comment c'est brancher sur le mien (rev B 17") et je pourrais te dire

Voila

EDIT : Je me rappelle que sur le 17" l'inverter se clip directement sur la carte mère le montage n'est pas identique après tu peut ressouder les câble dans l'ordre et c'est bon


----------



## Metalimass (5 Mars 2012)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Salut, oui il y a un ordre de branchement ! C'est l'inverter de l'écran l'iMac peut fonctionner sans (du moins sans rétroéclairage de sa dalle ! )
> 
> Si tu a la patience d'attendre une semaine je pourrais regarder comment c'est brancher sur le mien (rev B 17") et je pourrais te dire
> 
> ...



Pas de problème,je peut attendre une semaine et merci d'avance


----------



## tomasito (5 Mars 2012)

salut,

une petite idée pour réparer un connecteur ainsi cassé (ça arrive souvent, c'est tellement galère de les sortir des fois!!): mettre un peu de colle sur les fils au pistolet à colle.

après ça dépend de l'état dans lequel ton connecteur se trouve, moi c'était le dessus qui s'était arraché et les fils étaient encore dans leurs logements, mais ils bougeaient. un petit coup de colle chaude dessus et le problème était réglé!

bon courrage!


----------



## Metalimass (5 Mars 2012)

tomasito a dit:


> salut,
> 
> une petite idée pour réparer un connecteur ainsi cassé (ça arrive souvent, c'est tellement galère de les sortir des fois!!): mettre un peu de colle sur les fils au pistolet à colle.
> 
> ...



Le connecteur récepteur est en bon état ,en effet c'est le connecteur mâle qui s'est cassé en deux  et je retiens ton idée pour le remontage.Merci


----------



## Metalimass (9 Mars 2012)

Bon voila l,Imac est remonté et pour l'instant je vais faire l'impasse sur l'inverter quelqu'un peut'il me confirmer que si je me branche sur la prise display de l'Imac avec le cable Apple  soit mini DVI/VGA ou l'autre cordan display/VGA j'aurais bien l'image de mon disque dur sur cet écran. Le Mac tourne parfaitement et démarre avec le bon son et il tourne sans mettre les ventilateurs en plein régime. Merci par avance de vos conseils.


----------

